# Alternative to espresso machine



## Stubee (Oct 28, 2008)

I've not long moved house and have a smaller kitchen, which has just been re-fitted. As a result I have been banned from using my machine in there (La Pavoni PCL and MC2 grinder). Partly 'cause of space but mainly because of the mess sometimes made. Now this could be my own doing by not mopping up the odd stray grinds or coffee splatters up but this is where I'm at. I thought about B2C machines but not read anything good about them, what they really like? So I'm looking at other methods. Making do with Aeropress at the mo. Thinking maybe going back to filter (Brazen/Bonnavita) or maybe pour over. However I can't get over the fact that espresso is, imo, the tastiest coffee to have. My drinks are always black.

Thanks.


----------



## simontc (May 21, 2014)

Either suck it up and clean the machine/area more OR get on brewed again. No like for like replacement unfortunately. Aeropress doesnt produce espresso.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Brazen/bonnavita are going to take up about the same space as your machine, what grinder are you going to pair with them?

Foot down i would say!


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

Embrace Brewed coffee. Though if you really get into it you will end up with more bits and pieces than an espresso machine and grinder.


----------



## Vieux Clou (Oct 22, 2014)

Set the La Pav & grinder up in the dining room or equivalent. The light will soon be seen and you can move back to the kitchen.


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

the la pav is one of the smallest foot print espresso machines ever ! .... get rid of the MC2 and buy a lido E (you can keep that in a drawer).

you dont even need to keep the la pav set up ... it will easily hide away in a cupboard out of sight .... when you want it, get it out, fill it, plug it in ... wait 7 mins, grind beans, make espresso, drink it .... CLEAN UP YOUR MESS and put it away again


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

Get rid of the MC2 and get a Mignon, MUCH smaller not as "in your face". Buy some sponges and cloths and man up to your cleaning regime. Keep your partner sweet and your espresso will also be sweet.

Ian


----------



## mremanxx (Dec 30, 2014)

Yeh clean up after you you lazy sod









I used a b2c for years, still do at the office just for ease.

They give a much better cup than any instant that's for sure, never tasted coffee from an aeropress, are they better than a moka pot caffetier etc.


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

Brazen and a decent hand grinder is one of the most hassle free solutions out there (along with Sowden).

You can make a litre of sweet tasting coffee and just dip in whenever you want to as it seems to stay at a reasonable temperature for hours. Use the Kalita Wave 185 papers and clean up takes seconds.

by the way - congratulations on having what must be the lowest average daily post count on the forum!


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Possibly a "stove top" MOKA pot. Nearer to espresso than brewed.


----------



## yardbent (Aug 8, 2015)

NickdeBug said:


> ............by the way - congratulations on having what must be the lowest average daily post count on the forum!












and who this..?

*Posts Per Day*

*
** 19.12*


----------



## insatiableOne (Jul 29, 2015)

Vieux Clou said:


> Set the La Pav & grinder up in the dining room or equivalent. The light will soon be seen and you can move back to the kitchen.


or

Take over the bathroom, that should take the point across. There should be enough counter space there also, nothing like waking up to spent pucks in the bin there.

Drastic measures come to those that are spiteful.


----------



## Grahamg (Oct 24, 2013)

So grateful my wife is pickier than me about her morning latte. She was a high end kitchen designer in a past life so hoping she will be able to build the kitchen around coffee needs if we ever have our own place.

In our last flat we set up a little folding table by kitchen door, just a little dead floor space in an otherwise tiny kitchen- anywhere feasible for this sort of thing?


----------



## Tewdric (Apr 20, 2014)

I'm utterly amazed by the stunning brew an aeropress can produce if you feed it with a top notch grinder. I also find it a lot messier than an espresso machine! I think it comes down to what you drink. If you like espressos and lattes use an espresso machine, if you like long blacks use an aeropress or pour over. Whichever you do, have a barista size towel or damp teatowel handy and clean up after yourself!


----------



## Stubee (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks for the replies everyone, what I need to hear I think. I am tidy but one or two stray splatters, grains show up too well on the white worktop! Yeah, maybe a newer smaller grinder may help as the MC2 is quite imposing. I'll see how the negotiations go.


----------



## oursus (Jun 5, 2015)

Stubee said:


> Thanks for the replies everyone, what I need to hear I think. I am tidy but one or two stray splatters, grains show up too well on the white worktop! Yeah, maybe a newer smaller grinder may help as the MC2 is quite imposing. I'll see how the negotiations go.


Grab a large tray, or one of the thin IKEA chopping boards

http://m.ikea.com/gb/en/catalog/products/art/50153123/

Either that or a knock drawer?


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

I have a dedicated coffee vacuum cleaner for coffee grinds .... You must keep the missus happy otherwise one day you will have to choose between another lever or your wife.


----------



## AndyS (May 12, 2012)

Stubee said:


> Making do with Aeropress at the mo. Thinking maybe going back to filter (Brazen/Bonnavita) or maybe pour over. However I can't get over the fact that espresso is, imo, the tastiest coffee to have. My drinks are always black.


I have made a few espressos with the little Uniterra Nomad espresso machine. It is not much more work than an Aeropress, it's fun to use, and it makes real espresso. I have no idea what the long term reliability will be, but it seems to be a well built device. Not sure where to get it in the UK.


----------



## insatiableOne (Jul 29, 2015)

AndyS said:


> I have made a few espressos with the little Uniterra Nomad espresso machine. It is not much more work than an Aeropress, it's fun to use, and it makes real espresso. I have no idea what the long term reliability will be, but it seems to be a well built device. Not sure where to get it in the UK.


Oh I remember seeing the donation page when this little green bugger hit the interweb. Caused quite a stir, did you buy, or have the availability to to..fondle one?


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

That's a nifty little gadget! Can it cope with water at 94°C though? Ought to but looks a bit plastic? The video shows the guy topping it up from an aluminium Sigg bottle with his bare hands so for the video the water must have been 50°! Would be brilliant in hotel rooms where you have a travel kettle though.


----------



## AndyS (May 12, 2012)

insatiableOne said:


> Oh I remember seeing the donation page when this little green bugger hit the interweb. Caused quite a stir, did you buy, or have the availability to to..fondle one?


It's the demure blue version, not the in your face lime green.

I know a guy who knows a guy...and somehow, they offered to give me one to test. So I can both fondle it and make espresso with it. 

Unlike an Aeropress, the Nomad really does make espresso. I haven't yet tried it without the fake crema valve, that will be something I want to try. But meanwhile I am leaving on a short trip and will take it with me. Only question is, should I also take the EK43? It's an awesome travel grinder. 



hotmetal said:


> That's a nifty little gadget! Can it cope with water at 94°C though? Ought to but looks a bit plastic? The video shows the guy topping it up from an aluminium Sigg bottle with his bare hands so for the video the water must have been 50°! Would be brilliant in hotel rooms where you have a travel kettle though.


It definitely can cope with boiling water poured directly into the tank -- that's what is recommended and that's what I've been doing.


----------



## insatiableOne (Jul 29, 2015)

I would imagine an extra bag fee might occur with a EK43 plopped in. My Rosco mini is supposed to compete in quality with that. It may be more travel friendly too.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

AndyS said:


> IBut meanwhile I am leaving on a short trip and will take it with me. Only question is, should I also take the EK43? It's an awesome travel grinder.
> 
> .


Get wheels on it


----------



## insatiableOne (Jul 29, 2015)

Mrboots2u said:


> Get wheels on it


On a Pelican Case, they are vented for air travel to release pressure to prevent corrosion. + they are watertight.


----------



## Bruce Boogie (Dec 1, 2014)

We have. Fracino Piccino and a Eureka Mignon that fit between the top & bottom cupboards. It's all on a new wooden worktop. The Mignon slides back and forth and the Piccino slides out to fill with water.

The worktop is never stained, the little tamping mat stops worktop dints and the pucks go straight in the bin.

I use a piece of kitchen towel to wipe the steam wand to avoid the dishcloth getting smelly.

No mess, shiny chrome and Matt black, coffee made in the kitchen and everyone happy. It can be done.

Best of luck.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> Get wheels on it


It's 1.75 horsepower, that's more than @Daren 's scooter


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

jeebsy said:


> It's 1.75 horsepower, that's more than @Daren 's scooter


Oi!


----------

